# A conundrum



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I walk 4-5 times per week with a friend but I have not taken Aviannah with us yet. We often take our younger kids (her son & my grands) with us because we are close to the park/playground and I know Avi would love to go with us as well. :w00t:

I started out not taking her because I did not know the neighborhood or path we were walking.  As we walked I was noticing a lot of people spraying/treating their yards (started in March) for weeds, bugs or maybe just miracle grow for the grass and I feared her getting whatever it may be in her long hair and on her paws.  The spraying has slowed down, but once the weather turned nice a lot more people started coming out to walk their pets and then I started noticing all kinds of things I do not want Aviannah a part of. 

There is a large (probably 70 lbs) beautiful mostly white husky that is often walked by a little girl (maybe 40 lbs) that loves to greet us and wind his leash around our legs. This same beautiful husky was out a couple days ago with mom and the little girl and the husky was allowed potty all over two kids motorized scooters :angry: that were parked on the grass near the sidewalk by where the kids were playing volleyball. :blink: One woman that lives on the corner by the park let her two dogs out with no leashes and they ran and actually tripped a woman jogging by and the owner of the dogs did nothing to help the jogger and did not even bother apologizing. :angry: There are two beautiful Great Pyrenees that are walked on leash to the park but taken off leash while there.  Then we have many medium, small and toy size pups that are there that bark insanely at all the action going on around them and they get jerked by leashes and a lot of yelling to be quiet. :blink:

There is one very well behaved pup (perhaps a pom mix because he is larger than most poms I know) :w00t: named Walter :wub: that I brag about often because he is so very well trained. He sits beside his Momma when anyone walks past them. His Mom seems to keep him away from the confusion and craziness (that seems to happen more than it should) as much as possible! He is the sweetest, calm and well behaved guy in the area. I actually smiled and told her that her Walter reminded me a lot of another Walter I know! :w00t:

I still want to take Aviannah with us so she can have some fun  but I seriously fear her getting hurt and I have no way of knowing who all will come out to walk and play.  So my thought is perhaps getting a dog stroller that has some type of zippered net enclosure to put her in just in case it gets crazy or she gets tired. So…am I crazy and being too over protective? Please give me your thoughts and or advice on this! :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I vote for over-protective _--does this say something for my personality? Probable yes!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

We walk Pipper every day 2 or 3 times each day because he lives for his walks. He loves getting out smelling all the different pee spots:innocent:. I'm always nervous about other dogs though. It's law here that dogs must be kept on leashes but I'm always afraid of a big dog getting off his leash or pulling the leash out of his owners hands so I'm always on "high alert" and anytime I see someone with a dog I always cross to the other side of the street. I've also learned which houses have dogs tied up outside and I avoid going past those houses because it worries me that those dogs will break their rope when they start going crazy at us walking by. Even though I cross the street when a dog is coming and avoid houses that have dogs tied up outside I still worry but I also feel I can't take away Pipper's enjoyment. He thinks there is nothing better than sniffing pee spots. I also keep a wet cloth at the door so when we get home I first use a baby wipe on his feet and then wash them with the wet cloth to remove anything off his feet from treated grass. I don't think there is no such thing as being too careful.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> I vote for over-protective _--does this say something for my personality? Probable yes!


:HistericalSmiley: Yes! :w00t: It says you love your fluffs! :wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

pippersmom said:


> We walk Pipper every day 2 or 3 times each day because he lives for his walks. He loves getting out smelling all the different pee spots:innocent:. I'm always nervous about other dogs though. It's law here that dogs must be kept on leashes but I'm always afraid of a big dog getting off his leash or pulling the leash out of his owners hands so I'm always on "high alert" and anytime I see someone with a dog I always cross to the other side of the street. I've also learned which houses have dogs tied up outside and I avoid going past those houses because it worries me that those dogs will break their rope when they start going crazy at us walking by. Even though I cross the street when a dog is coming and avoid houses that have dogs tied up outside I still worry but I also feel I can't take away Pipper's enjoyment. He thinks there is nothing better than sniffing pee spots. I also keep a wet cloth at the door so when we get home I first use a baby wipe on his feet and then wash them with the wet cloth to remove anything off his feet from treated grass. I don't think there is no such thing as being too careful.


Is a stroller too much in your opinion?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There was a beautiful dog park in Vienna when we were there this summmer at the end of our block where we NEVER let L & K roam. . . need I say more?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Is a stroller too much in your opinion?


I would use a stroller if I had never started letting Pipper walk. I think if I was to put him in a stroller now he would be scared of it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I def would use a stroller. You can never be too careful, imo.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Denise a stroller is a must. When people tell me I'm over protective I tell them I would brother be safe then sorry. 
Plus you just never know what sort of disease another dog might be carrying, not everyone cares for their fluffs like we do.
It only takes a second and your lives will be changed forever 
I have two strollers one is enclosed, one a double stroller open, unfortunately Maddie hates riding in them, so we carry her. Matilda LOVED riding in strollers she LOVED all the attention. If we should ever get another fluff baby I will most definitely train her to the stroller


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with the stroller! It sounds like a crazy neighborhood!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes use a stroller because you may have to deal with the kids and have your hands full with Avi. You may want to find another place to walk her occasionally either the same park when it is less busy or another area, without the kids. If Avi is like Jodi a short 20 minute walk is all they need to make them happy. Even if you didn't see the spray signs you never know what is sprayed or used on lawns - unless it's a perfect lawn then it's a good guess they've used it. If you are concerned wash her paws after the walk.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Funny women always comment that Walter is well trained. I think a stroller is a good idea, but keep in mind in only offers some protection. When we went to the vet last week, I was reminded of how many huge dogs there are. I am not saying large dogs are inherently dangerous, many are sweet. However some weighed as much as me in that waiting room. And they can be difficult to control. Trams are great, just do not let your guard down. When I walk with Luck I do put in in a carrier I put over my shoulders.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good point Walter, even with the enclosure/screen zipped up and covering her inside it may be a false sense of security, it is just a screen which a big dog could jump on. I'm thinking of the scenario where you are 'parked' at the park and watching the kids play or something similar and feel you can step away from the stroller to attend to the kids.
I think I would go at a time it is less busy or when you think fewer big dogs are around.
I've noticed the times most people walk there dogs in the neighborhood and either take another route or wait until they are past my area.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> There was a beautiful dog park in Vienna when we were there this summmer at the end of our block where we NEVER let L & K roam. . . need I say more?


As crazy as just walking can be I do not think I will even attempt one of the dog parks! :blink: There have already been issues there between pet parents arguing on FB. 

I walk for good health...I run from drama and chaos! :HistericalSmiley:



pippersmom said:


> I would use a stroller if I had never started letting Pipper walk. I think if I was to put him in a stroller now he would be scared of it.


I am hoping  Aviannah will be fine with one since she is used to being in a puppy purse daily since she goes with me all day. 




maddysmom said:


> I def would use a stroller. You can never be too careful, imo.


Now comes the hard decision of what stroller to get! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Denise a stroller is a must. When people tell me I'm over protective I tell them I would brother be safe then sorry.
> Plus you just never know what sort of disease another dog might be carrying, not everyone cares for their fluffs like we do.
> It only takes a second and your lives will be changed forever
> I have two strollers one is enclosed, one a double stroller open, unfortunately Maddie hates riding in them, so we carry her. Matilda LOVED riding in strollers she LOVED all the attention. If we should ever get another fluff baby I will most definitely train her to the stroller


I need to research puppy strollers now and the best one for safety. :blink: People already tell me I am too protective of her. But even just one playful paw smack from a larger dog could cause trouble. I just wonder if everyone has to deal with such crazy issues just to walk their pup?!?!



sherry said:


> I agree with the stroller! It sounds like a crazy neighborhood!


It is, close to a big city park and a lot of kids live in the area. Just thinking it will be the same  when we get to move back home because we live close to a grade school and city park. :blink:



Maglily said:


> Yes use a stroller because you may have to deal with the kids and have your hands full with Avi. You may want to find another place to walk her occasionally either the same park when it is less busy or another area, without the kids. If Avi is like Jodi a short 20 minute walk is all they need to make them happy. Even if you didn't see the spray signs you never know what is sprayed or used on lawns - unless it's a perfect lawn then it's a good guess they've used it. If you are concerned wash her paws after the walk.


I was thinking the stroller would be for when it gets unsafe/crazy. She could walk whenever it is safe. Would also make it easier to take water for her and me! :w00t:



wkomorow said:


> Funny women always comment that Walter is well trained. I think a stroller is a good idea, but keep in mind in only offers some protection. When we went to the vet last week, I was reminded of how many huge dogs there are. I am not saying large dogs are inherently dangerous, many are sweet. However some weighed as much as me in that waiting room. And they can be difficult to control. Trams are great, just do not let your guard down. When I walk with Luck I do put in in a carrier I put over my shoulders.


LOL...not all Walters are the same! :w00t: I agree on the big dogs, I have had two giant size ones myself. My 140 LB Newfie was a sweetheart and very careful and aware of his size, he could play with a kitten and babies and was always so gentle. I would of trusted him with her. But my Mastiff was a different story. :blink: She only loved her immediate family and trusted no one outside of her small circle of people & no other pets. She was very unknowing of her 160 LB body and paws that were as large as my hands. She ran zoomies in the family room like a toy breed dog and could sit on the sofa with all 4 paws still on the floor. :blink: A lap dog in her own mind but took down a 250+ LB man with ease that was a guest in our home and felt he did not have to :angry: go by our house rule of never interacting with our dog without one of us right there. Luckily she did not hurt him. She had him pinned flat with a paw on each shoulder and her mouth inches from his face snarling and deep belly growling. It took me a good 15 minutes of pulling with all my might to get her off him.  (Considering she was a lot bigger than me I was surprised I got her off of him so quickly.) The only damage was to my hands with 8 broken at the quick fingernails. It took him a day to stop shaking but he did in fact follow the house rule of never interact with our dog without one of us. :blink:

I have considered a carrier that straps to me as well as a stroller but I fear she will overheat during Kansas hot summer days and night!  We are hitting some triple digits so even late evening walks are still hot. I think the stroller would keep a breeze flowing at least through her long hair to help cool her down. :w00t:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Maglily said:


> Good point Walter, even with the enclosure/screen zipped up and covering her inside it may be a false sense of security, it is just a screen which a big dog could jump on. I'm thinking of the scenario where you are 'parked' at the park and watching the kids play or something similar and feel you can step away from the stroller to attend to the kids.
> I think I would go at a time it is less busy or when you think fewer big dogs are around.
> I've noticed the times most people walk there dogs in the neighborhood and either take another route or wait until they are past my area.


Brenda I will definitely keep that all in mind! We go late in the evening as much as we can and I will just not take her if there a lot of people out. She gets plenty of exercise in house playing fetch, hide and go seek and running room zoomies! I am hoping there is not so much chaos in our area but I never know with there being a park and grade school so close there too. Hopefully we get to move back home end of July! :w00t: I am so ready to be back home!


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

I say absolutely use a stroller! I use mine both in Manhattan and when we're visiting KY. I always ask myself, would Dolly behave? Absolutely! But it's not Dolly that I worry about. It's everyone else. Other dogs, small children, etc can just be very unpredictable. I always have to remind myself that Yes, Dolly spends about half her time with dogs ranging from Chihuahuas to Great Pyrenees and Rotties... she also shares the bed with a 4 year old little girl half the time. But those are OUR people and pets. Others do not take the same precautions that we do with our fluffs. It only takes one accident.  You can never be too careful! I bet Avi would love the stroller, and look adorable in it!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Definitely a stroller. I've tried several over the years and my favorite is the Gen7Pets Regal. Easy to fold and unfold and good zippers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a Gen7 too---older model w/one wheel in the front---love it. Lisi doesn't like a stroller but in we just make her ride sometimes---she fusses the whole way but we are just as stubborn as she is. . . Kitzi is ok since he is somewhat lame in the back legs---but he prefers to walk---he does not fuss ever about much of anything. The pavement is just too hot in TX for him to walk these days---he does like our garden (yard) & it has a 6 ft. privacy fence so he is allowed out back a lot when D or I can be w/them.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

unicorn1098 said:


> I say absolutely use a stroller! I use mine both in Manhattan and when we're visiting KY. I always ask myself, would Dolly behave? Absolutely! But it's not Dolly that I worry about. It's everyone else. Other dogs, small children, etc can just be very unpredictable. I always have to remind myself that Yes, Dolly spends about half her time with dogs ranging from Chihuahuas to Great Pyrenees and Rotties... she also shares the bed with a 4 year old little girl half the time. But those are OUR people and pets. Others do not take the same precautions that we do with our fluffs. It only takes one accident.  You can never be too careful! I bet Avi would love the stroller, and look adorable in it!


Thank you Jordan! I agree, you can never assume how any other dog or child will behave/act.  Now I have to decide on what one to buy. :blink:



maggieh said:


> Definitely a stroller. I've tried several over the years and my favorite is the Gen7Pets Regal. Easy to fold and unfold and good zippers.


Maggie have you ever had trouble with the three wheel tipping over?  I sure would like to order today to have by the 4th if possible!




edelweiss said:


> I have a Gen7 too---older model w/one wheel in the front---love it. Lisi doesn't like a stroller but in we just make her ride sometimes---she fusses the whole way but we are just as stubborn as she is. . . Kitzi is ok since he is somewhat lame in the back legs---but he prefers to walk---he does not fuss ever about much of anything. The pavement is just too hot in TX for him to walk these days---he does like our garden (yard) & it has a 6 ft. privacy fence so he is allowed out back a lot when D or I can be w/them.


Three wheels have worked well for you Sandi? I think Aviannah will actually like riding in it...anything to go with me! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Denise, the three wheel is more stable than a four wheel I tried! Only problem I have is Tessa jumps out if she’s not clipped in! But what else would you expect from Tessa!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maggieh said:


> Denise, the three wheel is more stable than a four wheel I tried! Only problem I have is Tessa jumps out if she’s not clipped in! But what else would you expect from Tessa!


:aktion033: I am so happy you have had good experiences with them because mine should be here by tomorrow! :aktion033: I had to order by 3pm Friday to guarantee delivery Tuesday so I read all all the reviews and bought it! I will send some pictures of Aviannah in it. :w00t:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Denise...I have the same one I think Maggie has. It's been great! Though we did have a little mishap with the stepchild chewing on the hood of it (she found a thread and pulled until it ripped opened) so it now has a huge hole. Other than that...I have loved it!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> Denise...I have the same one I think Maggie has. It's been great! Though we did have a little mishap with the stepchild chewing on the hood of it (she found a thread and pulled until it ripped opened) so it now has a huge hole. Other than that...I have loved it!!


I just love that picture of your girls in their stroller, in all fairness though I think I love all pictures of your girls! :wub: That is what happens when they are so stinking cute!

I bought this one the Gen7 starry night.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> I just love that picture of your girls in their stroller, in all fairness though I think I love all pictures of your girls! :wub: That is what happens when they are so stinking cute!
> 
> I bought this one the Gen7 starry night.


Oh my gosh...I love it!!:aktion033: You will get so much use out of it.
I swore I'd never break down and push my girls in a stroller and now it's my go-to, especially if I don't feel like waiting for them to putter on a walk but they need some stimulation.
Now you need a bike basket or trailer for the princess:thumbsup:


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

My BFF bought a 3 wheel Gen 7 for her Shihpoo yesterday and she absolutely LOVES it. I'm pretty envious.  She also bought a cooling pad that she put in the bottom. Her pup is in heaven!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> Oh my gosh...I love it!!:aktion033: You will get so much use out of it.
> I swore I'd never break down and push my girls in a stroller and now it's my go-to, especially if I don't feel like waiting for them to putter on a walk but they need some stimulation.
> Now you need a bike basket or trailer for the princess:thumbsup:


I walk outside, row and lift with my bowflex but I have not been on a bike in many years! :blink: oh oh :blush: we also do dance parties with all the little girls, does that count as exercise? :HistericalSmiley: Why oh why is netflix binge watching not considered exercise and good for my health!?!?! :w00t:



unicorn1098 said:


> My BFF bought a 3 wheel Gen 7 for her Shihpoo yesterday and she absolutely LOVES it. I'm pretty envious.  She also bought a cooling pad that she put in the bottom. Her pup is in heaven!


With our hot weather I should get a cooling pad for Aviannah and one for me too! :w00t: I am excited to get the stroller, should be arriving soon! :aktion033:


----------

